# Sanguinius?



## yoyoyo12365 (Dec 6, 2010)

I have heard many differing opinions on Sanguinius, and several depictions of him. He is described as being perfect and charismatic, but a terror in battle. And he is described (at least in Horus Rising) as having long black hair, but every depiction of him that I have seen shows him with golden hair. So, my question is, who's right? And can anybody say anything on the descriptions of him from other books?


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

yoyoyo12365 said:


> I have heard many differing opinions on Sanguinius, and several depictions of him. He is described as being perfect and charismatic, but a terror in battle. And he is described (at least in Horus Rising) as having long black hair, but every depiction of him that I have seen shows him with golden hair. So, my question is, who's right? And can anybody say anything on the descriptions of him from other books?


As a Pre-heresy Blood Angel Player & Heresy Era Fan...i can safely say he looks like this.










For more Information please buy the Horus Heresy Art book


----------



## yoyoyo12365 (Dec 6, 2010)

Thank you. I've seen the image before, but the questions were spurred along when I read the description of him in Horus Rising, and as I have had no other solid sources, or black library fiction, or the Horus Heresy artbook, I figured it would be a good time to ask my questions.


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

in the HH book he's always described as having black hair...rather odd


----------



## CommissarJoe (Mar 8, 2011)

There was a thread about this on B&C which basically suggested he might even dye his hair for ceremonial reasons. A D-B then came into the discussion and basically said he and Dan Abnett (I think?) liked the idea of Sanguinius with black hair whilst James Swallow and Graham McNeil (again, not sure) preferred the the blonde version.

It doesn't make a huge difference either way but I've personally always imagined him as blonde since he's been depicted that way so many times. It's also the most obvious fit for his angelic image, I feel.


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

CommissarJoe said:


> It doesn't make a huge difference either way but I've personally always imagined him as blonde since he's been depicted that way so many times. It's also the most obvious fit for his angelic image, I feel.


yeah, I don't see many black haired depictions of the Archangel Michael

curiously, I think Sanguinius' hair is black in _A Thousand Sons_
the idea of him dying his hair different colours according to his mood is very...emo


----------



## rafunparked (Feb 2, 2008)

Well im not gona comment on the hair debate since its not that big of deal to me. One thing I really liked from the novella was that we saw a snippet of sanguinius in battle. I liked reading his description such as the fact he wears a HELMET!


----------



## Agarwaen (Oct 8, 2011)

Sanguinius rules, end of, I dont think it matters what colour his hair is, wether he wears a helmet or not or any of that shit... its irrelevant.


----------



## harlokin (Jun 3, 2011)

It is clear from Sanguinius' love of musical theatre and armour with nipples on, that he was the kind of Primarch who spent a lot of time on his hair, and would have dyed and styled it according to what was in that season. 

His battle-gear choices, including helmet or not, were obviously guided by the Rememberancers of Terran Vogue.


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

It's been 10,000 years. Artists' depictions and religious dogma can be very very wrong.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

jaysen said:


> It's been 10,000 years. Artists' depictions and religious dogma can be very very wrong.


Yes, very much this. For evidence, look at artwork of Jesus and compare his looks to that of people who live in the area where he was born.


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

wasnt he a silly powered psychic?? would he not be able to change the colour of his hear depending on his mood??

also i agree with the artistic view that the paintings are wrong and Doelago. . . . amen 

the white guy with light brown hair who was born in asia


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Well all the artwork depicts him as blonde and yeah it fits the angelic image that much more. But every HH novel so far has described him as having black hair.


----------

